# Twin Cities area of Minnesota



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm in Plymouth, MN a suburb just west of Minneapolis. Always willing to help.

Joel Berg
Berg's Lawn & Snow
763-550-9727

PM for cell number.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I do most of my plowing in the Chaska-Shakopee area. I would be happy to help out if I can. I have 2 trucks and 1 sub. I also keep about 10-15 ton of salt/sand on hand. My sub and I would both be willing to travel if we dont have over 2" in our area.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I forgot to leave my #


Paul
952-445-9397


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Im in the Brooklyn Park area and i have a 86 GMC K3500 with a 8' LEO and end plates. Willing to help or as a sub, may consider traveling.
Wes (763)-424-0637


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*South of the Twin Cities in MN*

I am looking for some additional residential or small business plowing for the southern Twin Cities Metro Area. Please feel free to contact me at any time.

:waving:


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, I am out here in buffalo, about 35 miles west of the TC. willing to help if we aren't busy.


----------



## gordonb (Jan 9, 2004)

Willing to help out guys. I am in St Paul will travel 

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## gordonb (Jan 9, 2004)

Cell 612-387-7999


----------



## WillPlow4Food (Feb 1, 2004)

*Woodbury, MN-Hudson, WI*

If anyone needs any help, I am available in the Woodbury, Stillwater, Hudson areas. I am using a 2004 F250 with a Boss V-Blade. More than willing to travel! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!
(612) 281-6639


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Looking for more work*

Now that the snow has finally made it to Minnesota, I was able to pick up a few more accounts, however would be willing to do a few more if any of you know of any:salute:


----------

